# Text einer JTextArea formatieren fett, kursiv, unterstr.



## Guest (19. Okt 2004)

Hi,

ich wollte wohl ganz gerne in einer JTextArea den markierten Text formatieren, habe aber bisher noch keinen Ansatzt, wie ich das mache.
Es soll ein kleiner Text-Editor werden erstmal mit den drei Formatierungsmöglichkeiten:
fett,
kursiv,
unterstrichen.

Weiß jemand, wie sowas zu realisieren ist???

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sky (19. Okt 2004)

Guck Dir doch mal JEditorPane an. Darin ist die Darstellung von *.rtf und *.html möglich. (Somit auch fett, kursiv und unterstrichen)


----------

